# cm9 usb issue..



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

For those of you that have Ben using cm9 I'm haveing a problem getting the kindle to acitave in USB mode any ideas? Before you ask yes I've reinstalled the drivers activated USB debugging


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

do you mean that your kindle won't mount as a usb device? can you see it in adb at least?

if you're seeing it in adb, then all is well. there is currently an issue with cm9 and usb mounting. it just won't work. you're only option is to use an app to get the job done. i've been using "dual mount sd" from the market. it's $0.99 if i recall correctly. other folks have been using "wifi file explorer pro" which allows you to access your sdcard partition via wifi without the need for a usb cable.


----------



## paranoid android85 (Sep 22, 2011)

I usually just boot into twrp and access USB mount through there

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

